

mouse, touchscreen, eyetracker - 6ren
http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/06/hands-on-with-tobii-rex-a-peripheral-that-brings-eye-tracking-t/

======
lifeisstillgood
Total rubbish and there are two ways I can back this up.

Firstly there were two kinds of missile used in jet planes - the wire-guided
and the fire and forget. The problem with guided is the pilot had to remain
focused on the target despite needin to swerve and dodge

Secondly remember the Douglas Adams quite about gesture radio - you had to
remain infuriatingly still if you wanted to keep listening to the same program

No - humans learn to use tools and the preferred tools will be those that can
be done with hands and fire and forget

Eventually people will want to program their own interfaces - on e the option
has been given. They will never let that go - a user programmable UI - with
whatever macros and shortcuts - that's the future not this rubbish - IFTTT is
the right bet in GUI

